# Tail stock spindle wont tighten



## franktrog (Sep 8, 2017)

I purchased a central machinery mini lathe for small projects for my wife to use. We are currently having issues with the tail stock spindle not tightening up at all and the hand crank just turning forever, even with a piece in place. This video goes over the details and hopefully is a good explanation of the issue. 

Any suggestions/help would be appreciated!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/OJDN5EoUJhD8rcQz2


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have set up the machine according to the directions then the machine must be defective. Take it back and get another one. Very likely another one will work fine.


----------



## franktrog (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Steve. I believe it was a close-out on the item and they no longer carry that make/model anymore and it may be past the return date. Any suggestions on ways to fix it if I cannot return it?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

If it is under warranty, take it back.

I expect something between the handwheel and the shaft is stripped. Pull the handwheel off and figure out what it is.

BTW, always start a disassembly with at least a parts breakdown in front of you. If you don't have one go search the internet and find one.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

I have the same second hand lathe with the name "Turncrafter" on it. The tail stock acted similar at first. The lock down screw while loose still needed to be in the slot of the quill or it would not tighten properly. I had the tail stock adjusting wheel on my 12 x 34 H F lathe do something similar, but I found the hand wheel allen screw had backed out just enough to let the wheel spin when under slight pressure. Just tightening the "hexed" screw cured the problem.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

franktrog said:


> Thanks for the reply Steve. I believe it was a close-out on the item and they no longer carry that make/model anymore and it may be past the return date. Any suggestions on ways to fix it if I cannot return it?


Sorry, without being there and seeing how the lathe is suppose to function I wouldn't be able to offer any suggestion.


----------



## franktrog (Sep 8, 2017)

Here is the manual for the lathe. https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/95000-95999/95607.pdf

It does mention there is a set screw on the side that may need to be tightened. I tried tightening the set screw and it makes the turning of the spindle handle harder, but I am not positive if it is actually performing better because of that. The spindle does go in and out properly when no piece is mounted. 

I am not sure how I would go about taking off the spindle and spindle handle. Would I just push out the spindle via the handle as far as possible and it would eventually fall out?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

franktrog said:


> Here is the manual for the lathe. https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/95000-95999/95607.pdf
> 
> It does mention there is a set screw on the side that may need to be tightened. I tried tightening the set screw and it makes the turning of the spindle handle harder, but I am not positive if it is actually performing better because of that. The spindle does go in and out properly when no piece is mounted.
> 
> I am not sure how I would go about taking off the spindle and spindle handle. Would I just push out the spindle via the handle as far as possible and it would eventually fall out?


SKU 95607 For technical questions, please call 1-800-444-3353


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

franktrog said:


> Here is the manual for the lathe. https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/95000-95999/95607.pdf
> 
> It does mention there is a set screw on the side that may need to be tightened. I tried tightening the set screw and it makes the turning of the spindle handle harder, but I am not positive if it is actually performing better because of that. The spindle does go in and out properly when no piece is mounted.
> 
> I am not sure how I would go about taking off the spindle and spindle handle. Would I just push out the spindle via the handle as far as possible and it would eventually fall out?


I bought a lathe just like that except it was from Craft Supplies, that screw in the top of the tail stock has no threads on the end, it is supposed to screw into the slot on the quill to stop the quill from spinning inside the tail stock casting.

It is a super easy fix, take out the screw turn the tail stock wheel looking into the screw hole until the slot in the quill lines up, then slightly tighter the screw giggling the tail stock wheel back and forth super slightly until the end of the screw is in the slot. You might have to take the live end out and turn the quill from that end if the quill doesn;t spin with the tail stock wheel to line up the slot

Then tell the operators to only loosen that screw about 1/2 turn to adjust

I Bought the lathe for the grand kids to turn pens on and they were loosening it too far doing the same thing yours is doing, but after about 3-4 weeks the new had worn off and they never use it anymore


----------



## franktrog (Sep 8, 2017)

Catpower said:


> I bought a lathe just like that except it was from Craft Supplies, that screw in the top of the tail stock has no threads on the end, it is supposed to screw into the slot on the quill to stop the quill from spinning inside the tail stock casting.
> 
> It is a super easy fix, take out the screw turn the tail stock wheel looking into the screw hole until the slot in the quill lines up, then slightly tighter the screw giggling the tail stock wheel back and forth super slightly until the end of the screw is in the slot. You might have to take the live end out and turn the quill from that end if the quill doesn;t spin with the tail stock wheel to line up the slot
> 
> ...


I actually took a harder look at it today and found out exactly what you posted Catpower. Thanks to you and everyone else with all of the suggestions and help!


----------

